# Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?



## ragtime (7 August 2008)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit bin ich öfter auf sog. paidmailseiten gestoßen und habe mich mal genauer informiert. Das wird auch von seirösen Seiten angeboten und gezeigt, welche Seiten die besten sind. Bisher dachte ich immer das sei Betrug.
Es will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf, wo die das ganze Geld hernehmen sollen.

Ich tendiere fast das mal auszuprobieren und zwar bei einer, die als gut eingestuft wird, nämlich Earnst**

Bevor ich mich aber noch in dubiose Rechnungen begebe, sagt mir, ist das doch Betrug oder stimmt alles so? Wenn ja, wie kommt dieses Geld zustande? Nicht das was ich bekommen soll, sondern die Firma an das Geld, was sie ja an zahlreiche Nutzer ausgibt.

Danke


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

Paidmail ? Wikipedia


> Im Bereich der Paidmailer gibt es immer wieder unseriöse Anbieter. Es ist schwierig, einen seriösen Paidmail-Anbieter als solchen zu erkennen. Zur Registrierung bei einem Paidmail-Anbieter werden persönliche Informationen abgefragt. Es sollte vor der Anmeldung überprüft werden, ob der Anbieter in seinen AGB eindeutig ausschließt, diese persönlichen Informationen weiterzugeben.
> 
> Informationen über die Seriosität kann man möglicherweise in einer Blacklist erfahren, die es meist in Foren und auf spezialisierten Webseiten gibt. Natürlich können Einträge dort auch von der Konkurrenz "gefälscht" sein, wenn diese Blacklist öffentliche Einträge erlaubt. Aber es gibt ja auch persönliche Blacklists, die von denjenigen verfasst sind, die selbst eine Webseite haben und unliebsame Erfahrungen machen mussten!
> *Es muss auch klar sein, dass es nur sehr wenige Mailer gibt, die eine aktzeptabele Bezahlung bieten können!*



Die Frage danach wurde schon mal gestellt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39749-computerbetrug-oder.html


----------



## jupiter (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*



> Bevor ich mich aber noch in dubiose Rechnungen begebe, sagt mir, ist das doch Betrug oder stimmt alles so?


 
und du wirst auch keine Rechnungen erhalten.


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Frage danach wurde schon mal gestellt
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39749-computerbetrug-oder.html


...und da brachte es der gute Fipps auf den Punkt: 





Fipps schrieb:


> Vielleicht wolltest nicht nur Du das schnelle Geld (money for nothing), sondern auch derjenige, der Dir das versprochen hat...


Betrug ist das sicher nicht aber mir scheint das doch eher eine Manipulation in der Werbebranche zu sein, eine Schummelei so zu sagen.

Das Thema selbst ist nicht uninteressant und deshalb auch noch der zweite passende Link aus Wikipedia: 





webwatcher schrieb:


> Paidmail ? Wikipedia


Mailtausch: Mailtausch ? Wikipedia


----------



## ragtime (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

ja aber wo liegt denn die schummelei? Ich kann nicht wirklich was ungereimtes finden...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

Hallo!

Deine Frage ist zumindest in moralischer Hinsicht mit einem eindeutigen "Ja" zu beantworten, letztendlich ist es eine Spielart des Klickbetruges. Geschädigt werden Werbekunden, die Kaufinteressenten erwarten und bezahlen, und nicht Leute die Webseiten abklicken. 

Paidmail-Anbieter halten in den seltensten Fällen die gemachten Versprechungen ein. Geld bekommt man so gut wie nie ausgezahlt, stattdessen gibt es Gratis-eMails an die anderen Teilnehmer oder Lose. In den meisten Fällen machen die Anbieter einfach dicht, bevor sie auszahlen müssen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupiter (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

Ich bin auch bei Paidmailer angemeldet. Ich habe eigendlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und klar, schwarze Schafe gibt es immer.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

Schön für dich. Soll das jetzt hier Werbung dafür werden?

Die Schafherde dürfte zu mehr dunkelstgrau  tendieren


----------



## ragtime (7 August 2008)

*AW: Paidmails Betrug oder nicht?*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Hört sich ja nicht so positiv an, hab mich jetzt dagegen entschieden


----------

